# VIP622 vs VIP722 - a scam!



## eucarya (Aug 23, 2007)

I have had a VIP622 for 12 months. About 10 months ago the HDMI output stopped working on the VIP622.
I contacted DISH Network and explained to the my problem, and they responded to me that it was a "software issue" and that they were "working on it" Over these past 10 months I have contacted DISH Network on a monthly basis to check the status of them "working on it" and every time I get the same response, that it is a known issue and that they are working on it.
I initially bought the VIP622 because of it's HDMI output capabilities, in fact, I chose DISH Network over DirectTV because of the HDMI capabilities of the VIP622.
Now here is what seems odd to me.
DISH Network just released the VIP722, which from all I can tell, and from what all my research points to is that the VIP722 is EXACTLY THE SAME as the VIP622 except for 3 areas.
1. It is black, not silver
2. It has a larger hard drive
3. The HDMI output works
*It seems to me like DISH Network is trying to scam all the people who have VIP622s and have problems with them into purchasing a VIP722 and extending their contracts another 18 months.*
What a ripoff!
I called them today to try and get them to replace my defective faulty, HDMI-less VIP622 with a functional VIP722 and they outright refused.
I asked them how they could sell me service and equipment that doesn't work and not fix it, and the representative I spoke with (Angela - RFH) repeated the same phrase to me repeatedly.
"We cannot give you the VIP722 for free, you have to pay $199 for it, and you have to extend your contract by 18 months".
I was on the phone for over an hour (20 minutes on hold initially to speak with some one) and I tried to explain to them every way possible that it was their duty to provide me with a functional piece of hardware, which is what I paid for! $250 for a VIP622 with HDMI capabilities.
Without HDMI, the receiver is useless to me.

Long story short, don't waste your time or money with DISH Network or the VIP722. They don't care about their customers and they sell non-functional equipment that they refuse to fix (unless you pay $199 and extend your contract by 18 months)
RIP OFF!


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your troubles--I have my own axe to grind with E*. But in this case, no. My HDMI works!


----------



## nostromo777 (Jul 20, 2005)

Do you have the protection plan? I would think they would cover you if you did.


----------



## epaul (Aug 16, 2006)

LG 42" Plasma
HDMI to DVI cable works perfectly

This is the 2nd VIP-622 I have had as my first one got bit through the network cable. The first one was perfect also.

Very happy with dish.


----------



## nostromo777 (Jul 20, 2005)

FWIW, I have 2 622s at home, and someone I know has 3. The HDMI works perfectly on all of them. All but one has been in service for over a year.


----------



## eucarya (Aug 23, 2007)

I have the protection plan, and they sent out a refurb VIP622 a few months back. 
I tried it and it didn't work either.
I even hooked it up to a different TV, same issue.
Seems futile!


----------



## BurgEnder (Aug 15, 2003)

you're borderline trolling with posting the exact same thing on that _other_ website


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving out of the support forum. Don't post this drivel here.

Now, to help you out, you should call and get your 622 replaced with another 622, not a 722. Your HDMI problem is hardware - the connector has broken.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

nostromo777 said:


> Do you have the protection plan? I would think they would cover you if you did.


This is a good thing to have. If you would like to spend the extra $5.99 per month. I have had it ever since I signed up for dish back in 2004 or 2005 -- Cant remember the year. Anyway when any of my equipment broke down like the HD crashing, back connections not working, ect. Right away they troubleshooted it. When I could not get it to work they exchanged it and sent me a new one. I have had no problems with CCR when calling. I don't know maybe it all depends on if you have the Home protection plan or not.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

eucarya said:


> I have had a VIP622 for 12 months. About 10 months ago the HDMI output stopped working on the VIP622. ... rant deleted


Ten months ago *many* 622s were having HDMI problems... would work fine for some period and then cease working. *Apparently in good faith* E* was saying "software problem" or "it's your TV" etc, etc. Well, it turns out it was a "hardware" issue that was corrected on later builds and over time those of us that had lost HDMI and cared were sent replacement 622s.

I would suggest that you cool of and call and explain that the 622's HDMI output is not working and that you would ask that it be replaced (with a 622.)

Some people went thru 2 or 3 622s before they got one that had a reliable HDMI output.


----------



## eucarya (Aug 23, 2007)

Mark,
I have explained it to them, they keep telling me it is a software issue and they refuse to send me any more units.
I have the DPP yet still they tell me I must wait for the HDMI software issue to be fixed.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

eucarya said:


> Mark,
> I have explained it to them, they keep telling me it is a software issue and they refuse to send me any more units.
> I have the DPP yet still they tell me I must wait for the HDMI software issue to be fixed.


[email protected]


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

My HDMI was working and the latest software update killed it. However a dish engineer said they would replace it if I wanted. 

I don't think you should expect a 722 for a 622 but you should certainly be able to get a new 622 for free with no hassle at all.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Never had an HDMI problem from Day one. Had my 622 since April 06.


----------



## eucarya (Aug 23, 2007)

i called them back, waited on hold 20 min. spoke with a TSR, got transfered to the wrong place waited on hold 20 minutes again. spoke with a TSR and got disconnected.
i called back, waited on hold for 20 min, spoke with a TSR, got transfered to a CSR who said i was in the wrong department and then transfered back into the TSR queue where i waited another 20 minutes.
Totally ridiculous. But it's like that every time I call. 
In any case, I ended up with some new hire who I convinced to give me the VIP722 for free by selling it to me for $199, but then giving me the $100 rebate and $10 off my bill for 10 months.
I'm only out being in a contract for another 18 months, but in reality it's only another 12 because i still had 6 months left on my first one.
Then when the TSR went to run my CC she said it was only $119?
I'm totally confused, I repeatedly asked her that it was One Hundred and Nineteen dollars 1-1-9 and she said yes, because of the rebate.

So I guess I'll see what the charges are on my CC in the next few days, but the 722 should be in in 3-4 days and hopefully my HDMI issues will be a thing of the past and hopefully my service never goes out so I NEVER have to call DISH again.


----------



## iasatelliteguy (Aug 10, 2007)

Careful, that DIU offer on the 722 extends your contract for ANOTHER full 18 months. If you were told anything else you were lied to.

And for anyone who has a problem with the 722 pricing, you can always buy it outright for about $500 or so...


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

:nono2:

*I'm here to settle the HDMI ruckus hopefully once and for all....*

HDMI is NOT A STANDARD CABLE.....

<begs>Please get this!?!</begs>

There is no standard HDMI cable. If you buy one from Sony you're getting a completely different one from Panasonic. Most people don't realize this. But it's true. Every manufacturer adds and subtracts what they want from the HDMI configuration.... leaving of course the basics that make it function in general...

Now, with that being said... imagine being a Dish SW Engineer and having to keep up with all of that mess... it's not easy and it took a long time.... they still can't guarantee that the HDMI cables will work...

that's why they have things like the HDMI TEST (Menu 6>3>Analysis>HDMI Test)

You honestly couldn't ask for much more.... Even if you have a blueray or hddvd player you should have the same inconsistencies... and its been my experience that you do....


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

eucarya said:


> Then when the TSR went to run my CC she said it was only $119?
> I'm totally confused, I repeatedly asked her that it was One Hundred and Nineteen dollars 1-1-9 and she said yes, because of the rebate.


I have dealt with nearly fifty 722 sales this month and not a single one of them was under $249 up front and $149 after a rebate. $119 sounds like the upfront cost for the 625.

Make sure they're sending the 722... ask them verbatim... Am I getting the ENHANCED HDDVR VIP 722 on my Dish'n It Up?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, I've long felt the HDMI "standard" was rushed to market by the folks who wanted it adopted... leaving all manufactures of hardware, software, cables, etc. to scramble since there is a LOT of room for incompatibility while still adhering to the "standard". It just wasn't ready for primetime when it was forced on the public.


----------



## RTE (Aug 26, 2007)

All these experts, wow. I just bought a couple of HDMI cables for $5 from NewEgg and plugged them into my TV from my 622 and DVD. Glad I didn't know there wasn't any standard cables! I didn't know TV manufacturers had anything to do with it. Of course, everything worked.

After being with dish for 8 years, I have never waited more than 3 minutes to talk to someone. I keep waiting to have that problem that they don't fix with speed. I might be lucky.:icon_cool


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

If anyone feels that a company is giving them a "rip off," then take your business elsewhere: cable, FIOS, Direct TV, Tivo. And if you are in a contract, then do what we all do in the cellphone arena: as soon as the contract expires, head for the door and run to the competition. And if it really is a rip-off, then contact your state attorney general office, a far more constructive use of time as it could help legions of Dish consumers who may be in your same situation. But, then again, you wouldn't be getting your brand new 722. Why would anyone stay with and "upgrade" with a service if they are that angry?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

There are no standard cables, they are just all alike.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

RTE said:


> All these experts, wow. I just bought a couple of HDMI cables for $5 from NewEgg and plugged them into my TV from my 622 and DVD. Glad I didn't know there wasn't any standard cables! I didn't know TV manufacturers had anything to do with it. Of course, everything worked.
> 
> After being with dish for 8 years, I have never waited more than 3 minutes to talk to someone. I keep waiting to have that problem that they don't fix with speed. I might be lucky.:icon_cool


I ordered two 10' HDMI cables from a 3rd party seller on Amazon by the name of 'lusopc' for $8.45/each and they have worked fine from my 622 to my SHARP LC-42D72U. I bought 2 because I thought I needed the extra 4' difference from the 6' one that came with the DVD player. but it turns out that the 10' cable didn't work with the 1080p mode from the DVD player. Luckily the 6' cable was long enough afterall.

Sounds like to me that either your cord is broken, or your TV is having HDMI handshake problems. Try replacing the cord.


----------



## sgip2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

DishTSR3Mentor said:


> :nono2:
> 
> *I'm here to settle the HDMI ruckus hopefully once and for all....*
> 
> ...


If you buy one from Sony, you're getting one that says "Sony" and that costs 10x more than a "generic" one. The cable is just a cable. The connection on the device is where all the standards come in.


----------

